# Salt Fork weeds ???



## Rebels12 (Mar 16, 2015)

Are there weeds to be found at Salt Fork this year ??? I haven't been on the lake in a couple of years. Thinking about making a trip down next weekend.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

I haven't seen weed beds like they appeared 15 + years ago. Ever since they dropped the water level + 12' to fix the dam wall leak the whole lake changed and not for the good. Great weeded fishing spots never came back. Now only far shallow ends of the lake ends have weeds and mostly lily pads. At that time the lake got flushed and lost millions of fish to the creek and destroyed a good eco system environment. Then there's the lakes in Ohio that are weeded over so bad it's hard to fish at all. It takes many years to create and keep a balanced watershed.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

or a lot of weed killer.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Fished Saltfork today for 4 hours early. The lack of rain and fresh water coming into the lake is taking a toll. While much clearer now the fish seemed to be 12' - 14' deep - thermalcline depth with good oxygen. Keep in mind I fish for Saugeye and other fish react differently.

A breeze would sure have helped but it was just hot and calm. We caught several channel cats and white bass on jigs but not our target fish. Still a fun time and left before noon. It's the dog days of summer right ?


----------

